# Shaq slam interview



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

He looks like he's sucking his stomach in :laugh: 
But it's obvious he's lost some weight.










He looks pretty cut right here though



> Moving back to the East is actually a good change for me mental-wise, business-wise and personal-wise. Mental-wise, I just got kind of burned out in L.A., you know. With me in my last five or six years I just want to have something smooth, not this guy and this guy. Ever since I got there with young fella, it’s been one thing after another. So now I get to start all over and raise me another young point guard. You know what it’s like? It’s sort of like ancient karate movies. Think about it—the master trains his young disciple. Then when the young disciples get some balls, they think they can do better. I raised Penny, things happened, and I didn’t want to put up with it, so I wanted to start all over.
> 
> I got with this guy, same thing happened, so now I’m startin’ all over. But I think Dwyane Wade is gonna be a little bit different, because he wasn’t as noticed as these other guys. Dwyane Wade was a player that everybody slept on, but now they know he can play, and now I think it’s my job to get over there and teach him little secrets.


:|


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Shaq always does that second pose.:laugh:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I guess its everyone's fault but his. Penny and he start beefing because when they get swept Shaq says I didn't get the ball enough. Now Kobe and he get beat down in 5 games and its Kobe's fault for not getting him the ball enough. 

He's really self centred enough to think he raised them dudes. Kobe was more slept on than Wade was. Wade was the 5th pick people thought he could be good. 

When Wade realizes that Shaq likes to take regular season games off and doesn't want to prepare or practice hard. When Wade is gonna be used to going all out all the time he and Shaq are gonna beef also. 

Wade is gonna feel like Penny and Kobe feel why is everyone going all out all the time but Shaq.

If Wade becomes a big star Shaq is gonna feel like they're taking credit away from him and start beefing. 

Same routine everywhere Shaq wants all the love. 

I feel bad for Wade at least Kobe got Shaq when he was young and still in his ohysical prime. 

Shaq is sure to be grumpier with older age, older body and not as much energy. 

Wade better thicken up the skin because he's gonna catch some heat when things don't go well from Shaq. Cause to him its always someone elses fault.

Shaq is a legend a great great player but its time to mature and respect this game and leave the pettiness alone. 

Kobe I think has done a good job of leaving the aftermath of the break-up well enough alone time to move on. 

Shaq must have been really hurt to keep taking shots, its over now too bad enjoy your new team and teammates. 

Lakers are gonna roll right over the supposed in shape Shaq come Christmas day.


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

Haha, he "raised" kobe, hahaha...wat a guy.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Poor Shaq. Does he really believe he's going to have at least 5 titles by the end of his career? Not a chance.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Shaq did some unbelievable stuff for us, but he is just so stupid. lol


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Sometimes I wonder if HE even believes some of the stuff he says or if he's just trying to stir things up. Because what he's saying here is nonsense. Penny is one the most unselfish players you'll ever see, and he used to give Shaq the ball damn near everytime he wanted it, and where did it get the Magic? One Finals appearance and a bunch of sweeps. What makes him think playing with Dwyane Wade is going to be sooooo much better than playing with Penny or Kobe?


----------



## rellim (Nov 12, 2002)

I'm really feeling bad for D.Wade. Soon Wade will realize that Shaq isn't money in the paint unless he's "Directly" underneath the basket. 

He'll be wondering how Ben Wallace and Jermain O'Neal beat Shaq down the court for easy baskets. 

He'll be even more amazed at Shaq's anti-defense. 

What will hurt the most is the fact that the average NBA game is decided by about 3.5 points. Wade will have to work tirelessly at the end of games to make up for the 10+ points Shaq leaves at the line.

After all of that, once D. Wade has realized his full potential as a player he will have to deal with Shaq's ego .

As "great" of an NBA player Shaq's considered to be, it's a shame that he's really done nothing to add to his monstrous size. He doesn't really have one go to post move (Unless you're counting that bulls** jump hook that he throws up hoping that it goes in. 

It's a galactic insult to suggest that he raised Bryant, a player who works harder than anyone.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

"I rasied Kobe and Penny?"

Whooo boy, i duuno what's funnier, this, or that lame-o rap song he made recently

What the hell is with this? let it go shaq, its over...

But i guess some people gotta pop-off at the mouth, and a lot of times people like that need to be pimped slapped


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

Shaq will soon not become the most dominant force in the L, but still be one of the most effective players. wade does not have any selfishness in him and will feed shaq if it will get miami the win.

shaq talks tons of bull****, but I think most laker posters are just bitter he's gone and are trying to find an explanation as to why it will not work out in miami. surely in LA, it was 2 selfish superstars at the height of their prime, in miami it will be an aging one and an emerging tho unselfish one.

i honestly think it will be fine in miami especially since we're almost guaranteed to finish at least 3rd in the east, and so reaching the east finals will already be a good start and not have any pointing of finger to be made.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> Shaq will soon not become the most dominant force in the L, but still be one of the most effective players. wade does not have any selfishness in him and will feed shaq if it will get miami the win.
> 
> shaq talks tons of bull****, but I think most laker posters are just bitter he's gone and are trying to find an explanation as to why it will not work out in miami. surely in LA, it was 2 selfish superstars at the height of their prime, in miami it will be an aging one and an emerging tho unselfish one.
> ...


Well Penny wasn't a selfish player either back in the day.
We are NOT trying to say it won't work out in Miami, but just talking about possibilities that can happen.
IMO (and many other Laker fans opinions) Miami will definitely be one of the top tier in the East but whether or not they have enough to be champions has yet to be seen.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah, when Shaq implies that Penny freaking Hardaway was hogging his greatness, you know he's living on another planet. Penny before his injury, selfish? Good lord.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Penny was selfish in some ways. He demanded to management that he get paid more than Shaq, that's selfish.

God that was an entertaining article. I'll miss Shaq's off the court comments almost as much as his play. With Shaq, Phil and Fox gone do we have any people left that aren't afraid to make fun of the opposition in the media?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> Penny was selfish in some ways. He demanded to management that he get paid more than Shaq, that's selfish.
> 
> God that was an entertaining article. I'll miss Shaq's off the court comments almost as much as his play. With Shaq, Phil and Fox gone do we have any people left that aren't afraid to make fun of the opposition in the media?


When did Penny demand more than Shaq, I don't remember that at all?  Of course, that mentions nothing about the fact that Penny was indeed an unselfish player on the court, which matters more than anything else anyway.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> Penny was selfish in some ways. He demanded to management that he get paid more than Shaq, that's selfish.
> 
> God that was an entertaining article. I'll miss Shaq's off the court comments almost as much as his play. With Shaq, Phil and Fox gone do we have any people left that aren't afraid to make fun of the opposition in the media?


Link. This sounds like heresay to me. 

Missing Shaq and his idiotic, unintelligent comments? Please. He can keep those beauties down there in South Beach.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Also, anyone find it ironic that Shaq "raised Penny" when Penny is older than him?
:laugh:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Link. This sounds like heresay to me.
> ...


Buy Shaq's book. EHL you said you had it. I would take Shaq's comments over anyone on the Lakers anyday. We lost our colorful guys (well I guess we have Vlade) and our articulate guys like Fish and Fox. Kobe and the crew don't see anything meaningful to the press.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

:laugh: I just noticed I forgot the link:

http://www.slamonline.com/magazine/features/Shaq82/

It's not an interview either, just an article.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Shaq's like Jessica Simpson. Hilariously stupid but some people really like him. Now I really like Jessica Simpson for one reason that can not be applied to Shaq but I think most of you get my drift.


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

The only thing Shaq raised here in LA was his weight.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Juan</b>!
> The only thing Shaq raised here in LA was his weight.


I guess you forget those 3 championship banners


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

you guys all have valid points. i dont think penny was ever unselfish. maybe he was upset at the little penny commericals. shaq blamed eddie jones for the utah jazz loss, but eddie avg'd 18 that playoffs, and shaq missed over 100 free throws in the playoffs that year. eddie is notoriously unselfish, so he couldnt say he was "selfish" like kobe, so what he did was say "eddie doesnt want the big shot". no one is perfect except shaq. shaq never takes credit for team failures.
now listen, wade is the most humble unselfish person he will ever playwith, so if he starts blaming him, it is affirmation shaq is the problem, not kobe, penny eddie or wade. 
the only problem with that is, even if it confirms shaq is self centered and all that, he still is undoubtedly one of the best players to ever put on an NBA jersey.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I only give credit to shaq for being the best player for the first title, the 2nd one, I split it between shaq and kobe, and 3rd one Kobe was the guy


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

It doesnt matter, Shaq should just be quiet, i mean, people are gonna ride Kobe's behind for the rest of his career, that should be enough for Shaq, especially after this whole SI thing is gonna go down. 

Its dumb


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Moving back to the East is actually a good change for me mental-wise, business-wise and personal-wise. Mental-wise, I just got kind of burned out in L.A., you know. With me in my last five or six years I just want to have something smooth, not this guy and this guy. Ever since I got there with young fella, it’s been one thing after another. So now I get to start all over and raise me another young point guard. You know what it’s like? It’s sort of like ancient karate movies. Think about it—the master trains his young disciple. Then when the young disciples get some balls, they think they can do better. I raised Penny, things happened, and I didn’t want to put up with it, so I wanted to start all over.
> 
> I got with this guy, same thing happened, so now I’m startin’ all over. But I think Dwyane Wade is gonna be a little bit different, because he wasn’t as noticed as these other guys. Dwyane Wade was a player that everybody slept on, but now they know he can play, and now I think it’s my job to get over there and teach him little secrets.


I forget. To which circle of hell are the prideful banished?

I really hope it's a high number.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Buy Shaq's book. EHL you said you had it. I would take Shaq's comments over anyone on the Lakers anyday. We lost our colorful guys (well I guess we have Vlade) and our articulate guys like Fish and Fox. Kobe and the crew don't see anything meaningful to the press.


Man, we may not have Shaq, Fox, Fish or GP anymore, but we have The 7 Foot Chain-Smoking Slick-Passing Yugoslavian.

What more could you possibly want?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> Man, we may not have Shaq, Fox, Fish or GP anymore, but we have The 7 Foot Chain-Smoking Slick-Passing Yugoslavian.
> 
> What more could you possibly want?


A hot coffee enema?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Poor Shaq. Does he really believe he's going to have at least 5 titles by the end of his career? *Not a chance.*


I agree. 

People are thinking that Miami has shaq in his twenties. He's old, fat, and talks too much. And he also doesn't have Kobe to make big time shots over there in Miami and don't say that Wade will cause we're still not sure about him. :twocents:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree.
> ...


When is old 32 and being down to 328 fat fo rhim. Also what does him talking to much have to do with what he does on the court?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> When is old 32 and being down to 328 fat fo rhim. Also what does him talking to much have to do with what he does on the court?


I'd wait until the season actually starts before we talk about Shaq being back to his 2000 weight, let alone implying he'll be as good or as motivated as he was in 2000, which is the only way he'd have a chance at a title with that Heat squad. 

And he's turning *33* this season, it's either win now or next year. He won't be dominating at 35, you can bank on that.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd wait until the season actually starts before we talk about Shaq being back to his 2000 weight, let alone implying he'll be as good or as motivated as he was in 2000, which is the only way he'd have a chance at a title with that Heat squad.
> ...


Even in 2 years I dont see one player or center in the NBA that can stop Shaq.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Even in 2 years I dont see one player or center in the NBA that can stop Shaq.


Youre right, noone will stop Shaq, theyll just stop the rest of the Heat.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> 
> 
> Youre right, noone will stop Shaq, theyll just stop the rest of the Heat.


And thats my point. In LA he had Kobe to take care of things. Teams had to stop *both* Shaq and Kobe not just one. In Miami I don't see anyone else that will be trouble to any team in the league. Except Shaq.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Have u seen wade?

Wade has been pretty much unstoppable come the 4th time in the New Orleans and Pacers game series.

Not saying he has Kobe Bryant cluthness but he had been carrying the Heat to the 2nd round.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> Have u seen wade?
> 
> Wade has been pretty much unstoppable come the 4th time in the New Orleans and Pacers game series.
> ...


I know and thats why I said we'll have to wait and see for Wade. It was his first year.


----------

